# RIP maxy, we'll miss you



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well, happy ozzy osbourne's birthday everyone. today my bulldog maxy had another seizure. nomatter what we did we couldn't get her out of it. so, we had to get her euthanized. 

ill miss taking her for walks, the look of insanity she gives you when she's excited or hungry, the time she pulled so hard my sister went dragging along behind her, the time she bit my sister's butt and made her fall into the water bowl.

it was a great six years maxy, and nomatter how much treatement would've cost, we would've payed it. dribbles sure is gonna miss you, nobody will be there to cuddle her, or fight with, or go for you-know-whats (walks) with, nobody to fight over who gets the first treat, nobody to keep her company in those long hours when nobody's home. Molly's gonna miss you too, i remember how she would look at you when she saw you, her face would light up and she would start laughing.

thanks for the memories maxy, we'll miss you


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... we just lost one of our dogs not too long ago.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

heres some pics:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks you guys


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my dad is picking up her ashes right now, he called and said "im picking up the dog"


----------

